# Good Mouse Shed?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

This is my old animal shed, i use to keep the rabbit and guinea pig hutches in there and never had a problem. There is no heating, no window and cant see any airvents. Would this be ok for the mice? and would i be able to open the door on warm days to allow for some light and fresh air without causing them problems? Im in south wales UK if that makes a diffrence.
I kept a litter of orphaned wild mice in there for a few weeks with no problems, and wild mice seem to like it, but me being my and with my luck im worring about putting my new mice in there incase they get ill and die. i plan to use plastic storage boxes as housing.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I would say thats a reasonably typical Mouse shed. Absolutely Ideal. It does have a Black roof though, please beware that with your racking to put your mouse boxes on, its possible that the top mouse boxes could get very hot near the roof in the summer, this will kill them. If the sun can get on the shed roof, you will need to insulate it to prevent the heat from penetrating. You will need some ventilation at high and low level in the shed, at opposite ends of the building to allow an air flow, important for mice as ammonia soon builds up, and this needs to be cleared. Good ventilation will also keep your boxes dry. - unless your going to have very few boxes in there .


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you, not sure how i would do the venterlation, its all solid thick brick (two layers i think. also on the left of the shed is another shed and behinde it is an outide toilet so only the frount and side go to the outside world. ill have to have a dig around the other shed and see what drills are out there (dad was a plummer). Yeah i only plan on a few boxes at the moment, but i guess everyone says that at first lol


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

You could maybe try a window on the door covered in 1/4 inch mesh for ventilation?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thats a good idea, instead of a window would a lot of little holes do? just dont think i have the handyskills to make a window in it lol


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm sure any amount of ventilation you can get in there will be better than none. I would definitely try to do something though. I have no idea how the weather is where you are from, but around here if I tried a shed that closed off my mice would probably cook, lol.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

lol not that hot here, cold and wet in the winter and sometimes warmer and wet in summer if lucky lol

Ill deff figure out something even if its just holes for now and get someone later to put somesort of vent in.


----------

